# Hallo zusammen



## Chabo78 (29. Dezember 2018)

ich habe mich nun auch einmal hier angemeldet da ich mit der Zockerei auf PC umgestiegen bin. Nach jahrelangen Zocken auf der Play Station ist es doch eine ganz schöne Umgewöhnung.
Achso, mein Name ist Chabo78 und komme aus dem Raum Koblenz.


----------

